# Grüße aus dem Sauerland



## Thomas_MK (22. Apr. 2008)

..., an alle Teichfreunde!

Will mich dann auch mal eben als Neuling hier auf der Plattform vorstellen.

Mein Name ist Thomas, bin 43 Jahre alt und komme aus Werdohl im Sauerland.

Meinen Teich, ca 25m² habe ich vor ...öhm... glaube 3 Jahre als Erstversuch ohne einen blassen Schimmer von der Materie angelegt. 
(Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos davon, irgendwo. Später mal)

Nach vielen Versuchen und Basteleien sah der Teich letztes Jahr so wie auf dem Bild aus.

Wohlgemerkt, *sah!* Habe nämlich vor 2 Wochen angefangen, ihn komplett auszuräumen, gaaaaaaaaaaz leer. 

Grund dafür: Trotz der vielen Pflanzen wurde der Teich nie klar, nachdem ich versuchte den Grund zu säubern, mußte ich feststellen, dass ich es wohl mit dem Sand zu gut gemeint hatte. Waren so ca. 2m² Sand drin ...snief....

Naja, jetzt wird alles besser, hoffe ich ....smile....

Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland

Thomas


----------



## Dodi (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo Thomas!

:willkommen hier im Club! 

Rein von der Optik sah Dein "alter" Teich doch sehr schön aus!  Ich meine schön bewachsen auf jeden Fall - gut, das Wasser sieht nicht besonders klar aus.

Was für Sand hast Du denn eingebracht?

Vielleicht können wir helfen, bevor Du den Teich wieder neu bepflanzt und befüllt hast.

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Neugestaltung und auch hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo Thomas!

Erst mal :Willkommen2 hier im Teichforum!


Endlich habe ich neinen Nachbarn hier in der Gegend :freu 

Aber Thomas ich weiß nicht, warum Du das gemacht hast  , der Teich sah doch SUPER aus.  

Tips für das Neuanlegen wirst Du aber bestimmt einige hier bekommen. Davon bin ich überzeugt.

VG   Volker


----------



## Thomas_MK (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

....smile.....

@ Dodi, danke für das Angebot, zu spät ....smile..... bin heute fast fertig geworden. Habe den alten Sand nass durchgesiebt und wieder verarbeitet. Ist allerdings jetzt nur noch die Hälfte drin! - Zumindest an Sand, hoffe viele von den kleinen Tierchen dadurch wieder im Teich zu haben. der Sand, ist bzw. war übrigens etwas gröber als Spielsand.

@ Volker, jo, sah ganz annehmbar aus, aber er wurde nicht klar und ausserdem, ich konnte ihn kaum sauber machen. Hab ne ganz schöne Sch... da raus geholt ....smile....

Aber nu ist alles wieder drin. Alle Pflanzen und das war ne Arbeit für Doofe, hab jede Pflanze einzeln gewaschen und eingepflanzt ...puh.... Aber nu können sie wieder schön wachsen! - hoffe ich!

Morgen noch nen kleinen Rest, und dann die Technik. Mal sehen, vieleicht mach ich morgen mal ein paar Fotos!

Und Tüsssssss
Thomas


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn ich das hier im Forum alles so richtig gelesen habe, würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einen UVC arbeiten. Wenn Du aber Muscheln einsetzten möchtes, ist das nicht Möglich.

Ich selber habe einen Druckfilter mit UVC und bis jetzt immer klares Wasser. Bei meinem alten Teich hatte ich einen kleinen Durchlauffilter mit UVC und bis die Lampe kaputt ging hatte ich auch immer klares Wasser. Danch wurde das Wasser grünlich und es war vorbei mit dem klaren Wasser. Ein Neukauf hat sich zu der Zeit nicht gelohnt, weil der Umbau ja schon geplant war.

Ich könnte Wetten, wenn Du dich an die hier gegebenen Ratschläge im Forum hältst, wirst Du auch viel Spass mit deinem Teich haben.

Fragen kostet hier im Forun nichts außer bei Mod DODI!


----------



## Dodi (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo Thomas!

Dann zeige uns doch mal das Ergebnis Deiner großen Reinigungsaktion! 

@ Volker:


> Fragen kostet hier im Forun nichts außer bei Mod DODI!


Na warte...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Oh, was habe ich nur falsch gemacht?  



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker:
> 
> Na warte...




Da freut sich Christine aber wieder! Gell....... Christine   :freu 

.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen on Board!

Gibt es denn auch neuere Bilder vom Teich und Detailaufnahmen vom Rand? 
Oft liegt dort der Fehler für eine dauerhafte Algenblüte. 

@Volker
Lies mal das!


----------



## Thomas_MK (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

So, nachdem ich schon einmal hier war, so gegen 20 Uhr und mir einviel das ich die Fotos vergessen habe, war ich nochmal draußen ....smile...

@ Volker,
UVC war die ganze letzte Saison an, hat meinen __ Muscheln leider nicht so gut getan, wie ich heute weis! Nehme schwer an, das, dass trübe Wasser von der viel zu kleinen Technik kam. Baumarkt, Pumpe ca. 650 l/h und Filter ...naja... brauch ich wohl nix zu sagen!

Aber die neue Pumpe hab ich schon, jetzt 8500 l/h bin ja mal gespannt wie das wird. Filter werd ich noch bauen.

So wie es aussieht, als erstes nen Siebfilter, dann Regentonne mit Bioblocks und Bürsten und zum Schluß 'ne Regentonne mit 8m Patronenfilter. Ach ja, 'nen Abschäumer wird es auch noch geben!

@ Dodi
Fotos hängen an ....smile.....

@ Anette,
Auch ein Hallo an dich! Nehme an du denkst da an Kapilarsperre ....smile... hatte den Fehler bei meinen Anfängen, aber seit 1-2 Jahren achte ich pinibel darauf, das kein Nährstoff zusätzlich in den Teich kommt. Leider fallen im Herbst immer sehr viel Blätter hinein ....grummel.... Und da bisher kein arbeiten mit nem Sauger drin war ....


So, genug gelabert, nun die Bilder ...


----------



## Thomas_MK (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hier mal 2 Bilder vom leeren Teich, und von mir, meine Süße konnt es wieder mal nicht lassen


----------



## Thomas_MK (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Und nu, nach dem "Reinigen"


----------



## Thomas_MK (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Und obwohl die Technik noch nicht in Betrieb ist, ist das Wasser doch schon, oder besser noch, ziemlich klar. Fische scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen. Nur die __ Frösche, die ich heute aus dem ollen Wasserloch umgesiedelt hatte, wandern selbstständig zurück in das Wasserloch ....snief....


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Thomas:

Da hast Du aber viel Arbeit gehabt und wirst auch noch haben. 

@ Annett:

Danke für die Kostenliste, werde mich mit Fragen ab sofort zurück halten,
Wie wäre es wenn Ihr eine " Flat " einrichten würdet?  

@ Christine: ( Blumenelse )

Was ist????  Sprichst Du nicht nehr mit mir????   Oder warst Du noch nicht bei Fielmann????  


.


----------



## Thomas_MK (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

So, lang hats gedauert, aber nun mal wieder ein - zwei Bildchen nach dem Teichumbau!

Obwohl er nach dem Wasser einlassen recht klar war, mußte es kommen wie es kam!

Wasser trüb und veralgt! ....grumme.....


----------



## Thomas_MK (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

.... und dann machte auch noch der UVC schlapp ! Sch....

Aber dann mit neuer Lampe, nach ca. einer Woche sah es leicht anders aus!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Teichfreund (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Hi Thomas,

was hat denn deine Süße beim Teich-sauber-machen (dein 2. Bild) für eine Flasche in der Hand? Ein Schelm, wer denkt, es könnte ein Reinigungsmittel sein. Und auch wenn ich mir das nun gar nicht vorstellen kann, eine Bierflasche sieht anders aus, oder?  
Oder war das der erste Dopppelkorn für Goldfische, sozusagen zum warm werden und für die Einweihungsfeier? :smoki 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Thomas_MK (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

He, Markus, das ist doch nicht meine Süße, das bin ich!!!!!

Was ich da in der Hand habe, ist wirklich Spülmittel, aber nicht zum reinigen ... nenene.... hab ich benötigt um die Rohre zusammen zu stecken!

Keine Angst, nur ein Tropfen und der war bis zum Wassereinlauf auch schon weg bzw. getrocknet


----------



## Teichfreund (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*

Grüß Gott Thomas,

lass dir mit den Antworten bitte etwas mehr Zeit. Das artet ja richtig in Stress aus.  
Da hatte ich deine Bemerkung doch falsch interpretiert. Aber das muss wohl mit den weiblichen Genen zusammenhängen. Bei meiner Süßen könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen, dass sie mir (dem Nichthausmann) bei einer Teichsanierung mit Reinigungsmitteln zur Hand gehen würde.
So, mal sehen, wann die öffentliche Steinigung wegen Verunglimpfung der weiblichen Gene durchgeführt wird...  

Grüß, Markus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus dem Sauerland*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> lass dir mit den Antworten bitte etwas mehr Zeit. Das artet ja richtig in Stress aus.



nun ist es aber langsam lang genug her  

Hallo Thomas, gibt es neue Bilder vom Teich ?

Mich interessiert die Reinigungsaktion,.. der Sommer sollte doch einiges an neuen Pflanzen gebracht haben,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------

